# Hybrid Mbunas or not?



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I Don't Know If They're Hybrids For Sure, But The Really Look Like A Cross Between M. Callianos And Ps. Socolofi To Me. The Mouth Is Way Off For A Pure Metriaclima Type.


----------

